# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour quy nhơn giá rẻ hè 2012, du lịch quy nhơn hè 2012 gá rẻ, Call: 0909.778.227

## tancuong_abctravel

Tour quy nhơn giá rẻ, du lịch quy nhơn, tour mùa hè 2012, tourgiá rẻ quy nhơn, tour giá rẻ hè 2012

LH: Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

 ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

 ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Giá tour: 1590.000 VNĐ

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH

Phương tiện: Máy bay

Ai về Bình Định mà coi… Bình Định, nơi truyền thống thượng võ từ lâu đời đã thấm sâu vào trong máu thịt người dân và trở thành bản sắc rất riêng của Bình Định, nơi có sóng biển vỗ dạt dào với những bãi cát dài thơ mộng, có sự u huyền cổ kính của những tháp Chàm và nhiều di tích lịch sửa văn hoá nổi tiếng. Đến Bình Định, ta như được tận hưởng không khí trong lành của biển, của rừng, được cảm nhận cái nắng, cái gió miên man của vùng đất nhiệt đới. Thiên nhiên đã hào phóng ban tặng cho nơi này những bãi cát dài ngập tràn ánh nắng, làn nước trong xanh và những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng

NGÀY 01: SÀI GÒN ( HÀ NỘI ) – QUY NHƠN

05h00 Quý khách tập trung tại Ga đi Trong Nước, sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất,( sân bay nội bài), làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay đi Quy Nhơn. Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách đi ăn sáng, nhận phòng Khách sạn . Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển, bơi hồ và tự do tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: Dù lượn trên biển (Parasailing), Môtô nước (Jetki), Phao chuối (Banana Boat); Bơi thuyền Kayak, Spa chăm sóc sắc đẹp; Fitness Centre…(Chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa.
Buổi chiều, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan :
• Tháp Đôi – Ngôi Cổ Tháp Chămpa tuyệt đẹp trong lòng thành phố.
• Cầu Thị Nại – Cây Cầu Vượt biển Dài nhất Việt Nam nối Quy Nhơn và Khu kinh tế Nhơn Hội.
• Tham quan KDL bãi Bầu. Quý khách tự do tắm biển và thưởng thức Hải sản (chi phí tự túc).
Đoàn tham gia  thưởng thức ẩm thực và xem chương trình ca múa nhạc đặc sắc cùng các trò chơi thú vị. Nghỉ đêm tại Quy Nhơn.

NGÀY 02: QUY NHƠN – ĐẤT TÂY SƠN HÀO KIỆT 

Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Sau đó khởi hành đi tham quan :
• Bảo tàng Quang Trung Hoàng đế, điện thờ Tây Sơn Tam Kiệt với 9 pho tượng dát vàng, Cây Me cổ Thụ, Giếng Xưa…
• Xem chương trình Trống trận và Võ thuật Tây Sơn “nơi con gái Bình Định đánh roi đi quyền” và chương trình biểu diễn âm nhạc dân tộc Tây Nguyên.
• Khu du lịch Hầm Hô, Du thuyền trên sông Kút với Khúc Sông Trời Lấp – Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ, hoà mình với thiên nhiên hoang dã. Quý khách có thể nằm võng trong rừng, lắng nghe tiếng chim hót, thú rừng. Hoặc có thể tham gia các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí: Bơi thuyền Kayak trên sông Kút; Tắm suối tại khu vực Khúc Sông Trời Lấp ; Câu cá thư giãn (chi phí tự túc).
Ăn trưa với các món đặc sản đồng quê. Về lại khách sạn, tự do tắm biển nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối. Buổi tối Quý khách có thể tự do dạo phố đêm Quy Nhơn hoặc lên Bar Nụ cười (Tầng 11 Khách sạn Hải Âu) để thưởng thức các loại bánh ngọt, hoặc trà cung đình, ngắm toàn cảnh Thành phố Quy Nhơn đẹp lung linh về đêm (chi phí tự túc).


NGÀY 3: QUY NHƠN – SÀI GÒN ( HÀ NỘI )

Quý khách thưởng thức Buffet sáng tại Khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
• Khu du lịch Ghềnh Ráng – Tiên Sa với: Đồi Thi nhân Hàn Mặc Tử, Dốc Mộng Cầm, Bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu
• Khu Du lịch Quy Hoà – nơi Nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử đã điều trị và sống những giây phút cuối cùng của cuộc đời.
Trở về Khách sạn, đoàn trả phòng và dùng cơm trưa. Xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Quy Nhơn mua sắm đặc sản.
Đoàn ra sân bay Phù Cát, tiễn đoàn, chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.

18h30: Đoàn về đến Tp. HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.

ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại!

Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

  GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:  1.590.000đ/khách

 *Giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi tùy vào thời điểm và qui định của hãng hàng không.
DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM: 

- Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình
- HẢI ÂU HOTEL – 4*
Tiêu chuẩn: 2 – 3 khách người lớn/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn: 3 bữa sáng + 5 bữa ăn chính
- Vé vào cửa tham quan các thắng cảnh, Du thuyền Hầm Hô 01 lượt
- Show trống trận và ca múa nhạc tại Bảo tàng Quang Trung
- Hướng dẫn viên tiễn sân bay và Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt hiểu biết, nhiệt tình thuyết minh, chăm sóc đoàn chu đáo.
- Nón + khăn lạnh + nước tinh khiết 02 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày
- Bảo hiểm du lịch: mức tối đa 20.000.000 đồng / trường hợp

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Sài Gòn ( Hà Nội ) – Quy Nhơn – Sài Gòn ( Hà Nội ) + thuế sân bay.
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác: vui chơi giải trí ngoài chương trình.
- Chi phí điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan,…
- Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.

* GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM :
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé.
• Trẻ em từ 02 – dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour.
• Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

đi chơi nào?

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

chuyên tổ chức tour khách đoàn với số lượng lớn, giá cực rẻ! Call: 0909 778 227

----------


## gsthsfgg

Khách Sạn Hai Hường đạt tiêu chuẩn một sao, tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở trung tâm thành phố Quy Nhơn, cách bến xe trung tâm 10m. Với 15 phòng ngủ được thiết kế sang trọng, tiện nghi, trang thiết bị hiện đại. Thực sự là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho các chuyến đi du lịch, nghỉ ngơi và công tác.
Với thiết kế độc đáo, kiến trúc hiện đại, bãi đậu xe rộng rãi thoáng mát. Khách sạn Hai Hường ở tại Quy Nhơn không chỉ gần các quán cafe, nhà hàng, bến xe, nhà ga, khu du lịch vui chơi như bãi trứng, bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu, di tích nhà thơ Hàn Mặc Tử... mà còn là một trong những khách sạn ở tại Quy Nhơn với bờ biển đẹp, trung tâm mua sắm
Với phương châm: “ Sự hài lòng quý khách là ưu tiên hàng đầu của của tôi”. Để làm được điều đó, khách sạn cung cấp các dịch vụ với tiện nghi tốt nhất. Chẳng hạn như phục vụ ăn tại phòng để quý khách có thể tận hưởng thoải mái khi ở khách sạn
Các phòng có cửa sổ nhìn ra ban công ngắm cảnh quang thành phố, Với truyền hình cáp, bàn làm việc, tivi, Internet wireless miễn phí .... Ngoài ra, khách sạn còn gợi ý hướng dẫn cho bạn những hoạt động vui chơi giải trí, các món ăn nổi tiếng đặc sản trong vùng đảm bảo bạn luôn cảm thấy thoải mái, hứng thú trong suốt kì nghỉ.
Hãy đến để cảm nhận sự hòa hợp giữa cung cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và sự tiện nghi tại khách sạn ở tại quy nhơn Hai Hường hotel
Trân trọng kính mời!

THÔNG TIN VỀ KHÁCH SẠN HAI HƯỜNG
Địa chỉ: 59 Nguyễn Thị Định, Quy Nhơn, Bình Định, Việt nam
Điện thoại:  (056) 3847 277 - 3847 877
Hotline: 09 14 00 48 36

----------

